# Ji Do Kwan Tae Kwon Do Forms...



## Tae Kwon Dave (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi to all!
I'm researching on Ji Do Kwan Tae Kwon Do forms...Ji Do Kwan come from Kwon Bop/Kenpo (later Chang Moo Kwan) founded by Byung In Yun, that studied under Kanken Toyama of Shudokan Karate, and chinese kempo too.
Someone knows the set of forms in use in this kwan? Are traditional hyungs of tang soo do and kong soo do, or what???
Thank you very much!
Dave.


----------



## rmclain (Aug 7, 2007)

Tae Kwon Dave said:


> Hi to all!
> I'm researching on Ji Do Kwan Tae Kwon Do forms...Ji Do Kwan come from Kwon Bop/Kenpo (later Chang Moo Kwan) founded by Byung In Yun, that studied under Kanken Toyama of Shudokan Karate, and chinese kempo too.
> Someone knows the set of forms in use in this kwan? Are traditional hyungs of tang soo do and kong soo do, or what???
> Thank you very much!
> Dave.


 

Hi Tae Kwon Dave,

Someone informed you incorrectly.  Yoon Byung-in did not found the Ji Do Kwan.  You're thinking of the YMCA Kwon Bup Bu, which later became Changmoo-Kwan.  These taught both karate and chuan-fa from Yoon Byung-in.  

Here's an article about Changmoo-Kwan: Forms from this kwan are mentioned:  http://www.arlingtonkarate.com/articles/CMKstory.pdf

Here's a story about Yoon Byung-in's life: http://www.kimsookarate.com/intro/yoon/Byung_In_YoonrevMay3.pdf

http://www.kimsookarate.com/intro/yoon.html


Yoon Kwe-byung (different Yoon) was the first chief instructor of Ji Do Kwan.  Some people get him and Yoon Byung-in confused.  They knew each other well and trained together.  But, Ji Do Kwan did not have any chuan-fa, just karate forms and bong-sul forms.  Yoon Kwe-byung wrote a book on Bong-sul and hyung in Japan.  He dedicated it to his teachers, Mabuni Genwa and Toyama Kanken.

Jido-Kwan has basically the same karate forms mentioned in the Changmoo-Kwan article linked above.

R. McLain


----------



## Tae Kwon Dave (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok!!!
Thank you Robert!!!


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 4th Dan by Yoon Kwe Byung. If you want to research on which forms they used in Jidokwan, and still use in GM Yoon's Korea Karatedo Association, you should try and find the book on Kata by Sakagami Ryusho. Him and GM Yoon both learned Shito Ryu.  I know because my teacher is his nephew.


----------



## Tae Kwon Dave (Aug 8, 2007)

Muwubu16858 said:


> I have a 4th Dan by Yoon Kwe Byung. If you want to research on which forms they used in Jidokwan, and still use in GM Yoon's Korea Karatedo Association, you should try and find the book on Kata by Sakagami Ryusho. Him and GM Yoon both learned Shito Ryu. I know because my teacher is his nephew.


 

Great!!!
Where i can find this book?


----------



## rmclain (Aug 8, 2007)

Muwubu16858 said:


> I have a 4th Dan by Yoon Kwe Byung. If you want to research on which forms they used in Jidokwan, and still use in GM Yoon's Korea Karatedo Association, you should try and find the book on Kata by Sakagami Ryusho. Him and GM Yoon both learned Shito Ryu. I know because my teacher is his nephew.


 
Do you or your teacher still practice the bong hyung Yoon Kwe-byung created?  Do either of you have a copy of his book?  Just curious.

R. McLain


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have the Korean print of the book, which is called "Kong Soo Do Baek Kwa, and it only contains empty handed forms, no weapons. My teacher didn't train in the use of the bong with his uncle GM Yoon Kwe Byung, just empty hand forms. Anyway, the book is called "Karatedo Kata Taikan" and was written by Sakagami Ryusho's son, and contains many kata used by the Itosu-kai, which is a more close to Itosu version of Shitoryu. Kong Soo DO Jidokwan as taught by Yoon Kwe Byung is based ion Shitoryu, since his primary teacher was Mabuni Kenwa.

http://www.karatedo.co.jp/itosu-kai/english/e-book/e-book-ind.html

this link will show you the book, but finding it in print is hard...my teacher lucked out in getting me the last copy of the korean print in stock in Seoul.


----------



## rmclain (Aug 9, 2007)

Muwubu16858 said:


> I have the Korean print of the book, which is called "Kong Soo Do Baek Kwa, and it only contains empty handed forms, no weapons. My teacher didn't train in the use of the bong with his uncle GM Yoon Kwe Byung, just empty hand forms. Anyway, the book is called "Karatedo Kata Taikan" and was written by Sakagami Ryusho's son, and contains many kata used by the Itosu-kai, which is a more close to Itosu version of Shitoryu. Kong Soo DO Jidokwan as taught by Yoon Kwe Byung is based ion Shitoryu, since his primary teacher was Mabuni Kenwa.
> 
> http://www.karatedo.co.jp/itosu-kai/english/e-book/e-book-ind.html
> 
> this link will show you the book, but finding it in print is hard...my teacher lucked out in getting me the last copy of the korean print in stock in Seoul.


 
Thank you for the great information!   What is your teacher's name (Yoon Kwe-byung's nephew)?

R. McLain


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 10, 2007)

Lee, Jung Hwan


----------

